# Low Country Boil and ABTs for Dinner



## smokingpiney (May 25, 2015)

Did a low country boil yesterday for guests with shrimp, sausage, corn, and potatoes and served it with alder wood smoked sweet pepper ABTs on the BGE. A good time was had by all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_3185.JPG



__ smokingpiney
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_3186.JPG



__ smokingpiney
__ May 25, 2015


















IMG_3187.JPG



__ smokingpiney
__ May 25, 2015


----------



## pineywoods (May 26, 2015)

I'll bet it was a good time and I'm sure the food was enjoyed by all it looks great


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow that must have been a hit!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

